# Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion - Joystick Troubles



## Pete508 (May 8, 2006)

Hope someone can help?

I recently purchased a RumblePad 2 Joypad for the PC and was hoping to use this with Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion. The problem is that the 2nd analogue stick does not function as you would expect and as a result I am unable to view without using the mouse. I am getting better using the keyboard and mouse, but would really like to make use of the joypad.

I did see a link at support.bethsoft.com but it doesn't work?

Any ideas?


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

This link may help you out. theres tips about gamepad use at the bottom of the page.
http://www.elderscrolls.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=274228

to give you a personal oppinion though, once you get used to the keyboard / mouse combo it plays so much better than a gamepad (especially if you have a mouse with 5 or 6 buttons ... you can map from within the game)


----------



## Pete508 (May 8, 2006)

I've seen that link and followed the advice, however the 2nd (right) analogue stick will not allow me to view! However, good advice about the mouse - should have purchased a new mouse instead. Cheers tho...


----------



## Pete508 (May 8, 2006)

Sorted now. Downloaded the control mapper ControlMKv0232 from http://redcl0ud.com/controlmk/index.html. Used this tool to map the Z Axis/Rotation (right analog stick) to the mouse movement. Did the trick perfectly! Just in case anyone is wondering, I didn't configure any other buttons within ControlMK for the joypad - left that to be configured within the game itself.

After all that and having got used to the mouse controls again, it's going to take a bit of time getting used to the joypad! Whats best a combination of keyboard and mouse or a gamepad of sorts? Now that's a debate!


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

glad you got it sorted, I gave up on gamepads a long time ago so didn't really know how to help you out other than remembering seing that thread on Bethesdas site.

and nah .. its no debate at all ... PC Gamer proved it in an article a few months ago (playing Halo I believe) they pited one team (Xbox users with xbox gamepads on a pc) against pc users (using mouse keyboard combos). The boys on the mouse/keybooards kicked butt ! ! !


----------



## alwrmc (Jan 13, 2004)

I believe the patch that is currently available for Oblivion addresses some joystick problems. (it is a beta patch). I also believe that the game has some problems with joysticks and recommends that they be actually disconnected. The only problem I have had with the game was fixed by simply unplugging my joystick which was not being used by anything anyway.


----------



## gpavanelli (Mar 20, 2007)

How i configure controlMK? Z+ Z- RotateZ- Rotate Z+, i put all the options but my mouse still crazy when i configure the rotate.....PLEASE GIVE ME THE [email protected]

THANK YOU AND SORRY FOR MY POOR ENGLISH


----------



## BrianVo5 (Mar 8, 2008)

I need help with this contromk as well how do i use it. Help!!!


----------

